# Is my tortoise dead ? Please please help me ? I'm begging please



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

In morning I woke up and saw my tortoise with head out of shell eyes shrunken and legs in lock position and they were rigid and when I picked it up there was water like substance beneath him and was very light please let me know if my is dead please tell soo.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Is he hibernating or dead ???


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Don't bury him just try keeping him warm or even try a warm soak at least 95 degrees let us know how he is hopefully someone else on here can answer your question @Tom or @Yvonne G


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Please tell me I have to bury him 
If he is dead ?


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Be patient and keep him warm do you have him in an enclosure and closed? How long have you had him how old and what kind of tortoise is this?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Don't bury him just try keeping him warm or even try a warm soak at least 95 degrees let us know how he is hopefully someone else on here can answer your question @Tom or @Yvonne G
> [/QUOTE





Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Don't bury him just try keeping him warm or even try a warm soak at least 95 degrees let us know how he is hopefully someone else on here can answer your question @Tom or @Yvonne G





Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Be patient and keep him warm do you have him in an enclosure and closed? How long have you had him how old and what kind of tortoise is this?


Hey mate he used to be in an box during night and rest of time outside in sunlight during winters he was not eating foood for atleast a month now


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

I gave him every thing even very expensive tortoise food bt he was not eating


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Heres a pic of him before


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

That looks like a water turtle to me I can't imagine him being alive if he's not in the water and eating the kind of foods those turtles eat?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> I gave him every thing even very expensive tortoise food bt he was not eating


He was perfectly fine a day ago


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

I believe they eat goldfish in meet their meat eaters unlike desert tortoises such as sulcatas and leopards


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

I would ask on the Forum here in more detail about the diet for your tortoise that would be your best bet


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> That looks like a water turtle to me I can't imagine him being alive if he's not in the water and eating the kind of foods those turtles eat?


He used to be in water for more than 5 hrs a day


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> I believe they eat goldfish in meet their meat eaters unlike desert tortoises such as sulcatas and leopards


Bt he was eating the tortoise food before excpt past month


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah but that's a water turtle the food you're feeding in this meant for desert tortoises water turtles eat goldfish desert turtles eat pellets and stuff with alfalfa and grasses in it


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Here's a pic of him now just took him out of water


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

?


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

That's definitely a water turtle those are webbed feet for swimming


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Yeah but that's a water turtle the food you're feeding in this meant for desert tortoises water turtles eat goldfish desert turtles eat pellets and stuff with alfalfa and grasses in it


The food we fed him had fish meat in it


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Please tell me is he alive ??


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

So you had him in water and he's not moving or swimming or floating or Sinking or he's not doing anything?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

I can't live without him ? he was dearest to my heart


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> I can't live without him ? he was dearest to my heart


Can you pull or tug on his feet a little and see if he retracts them or they don't move?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> So you had him in water and he's not moving or swimming or floating or Sinking or he's not doing anything?


No he was not doing anything he was just lying in same position


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Can you pull or tug on his feet a little and see if he retracts them or they don't move?


I tried to do it bt his legs were so rigid like if I pull them they may break


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> I can't live without him ? he was dearest to my heart


I'm truly sorry if he didn't make it it's definitely a good idea to research them in their entirety beforehand I know the feeling I've lost tortoises myself


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

He was also so light like there was nothing in shell


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Probably from being dehydrated from not having enough water


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Eyes shrunken and there was drool or water like substance beneath him 


Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Probably from being dehydrated from not having enough water


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Bt he used to stay in water for long time a day


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> I tried to do it bt his legs were so rigid like if I pull them they may break


??


----------



## Herman_WA (Feb 4, 2021)

How long have you had him?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Not much bt he got very very close to my heart


Herman_WA said:


> How long have you had him?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Not even a year ?????


----------



## Herman_WA (Feb 4, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Not much bt he got very very close to my heart


I'm sure he did. I'm very sorry your having to go through this. We will wait and see if anyone else has another opinion... I will be praying for you.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Herman_WA said:


> I'm sure he did. I'm very sorry your having to go through this. We will wait and see if anyone else has another opinion... I will be praying for you.


Thanks you bro? I'll wait


----------



## Herman_WA (Feb 4, 2021)

Can anybody help?
@TeamZissou
@Tom
@Yvonne G
@zovick
Anyone?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm sry to say this guys bt he is dead his eyes r shrunken , skin is cold , shrunken skin , and a bit of rotting smell


----------



## Jan A (Feb 4, 2021)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> That looks like a water turtle to me I can't imagine him being alive if he's not in the water and eating the kind of foods those turtles eat?


That's what I think, too.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

My heart just broke into a 1000 pieces ?


----------



## Herman_WA (Feb 4, 2021)

I am so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose someone you love so much.
I will be praying for you. Take care.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you bro , thanks for the prayers and help


Herman_WA said:


> I am so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose someone you love so much.
> I will be praying for you. Take care.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 4, 2021)

It was a brown roofed turtle and somewhere it was my fault also I must have not taken him out of water think that he wants to hibernate


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Please tell me is he alive ??


I'm so sorry for your loss. Yes, it's time to bury him.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Yes, it's time to bury him.


Yea bro I burried him ???????


----------



## SoCalGreek (Feb 5, 2021)

I know you are feeling very worried. We will help you. Please don’t panic. We need information before anyone can answer the question of if he is alive. He might just be too cold. Do not rush to bury him. 

*FIRST, put him in warm water with his head out of the water. Keep the water warm. Leave him there for the next couple hours while people here help you. 

NEXT, answer these questions to get the experts here started. *
1. What type of tortoise is he? How old is he? How long have you had him? 
2. What is the exact name of the food he was eating before he stopped eating?
3. Post pictures of his enclosure inside the house and outside. 
4. Exactly what happened? He was awake, eating, moving around one day and then, what? Give us specific information about what happened.


----------



## Ceyda (Feb 5, 2021)

SoCalGreek said:


> I know you are feeling very worried. We will help you. Please don’t panic. We need information before anyone can answer the question of if he is alive. He might just be too cold. Do not rush to bury him.
> 
> *FIRST, put him in warm water with his head out of the water. Keep the water warm. Leave him there for the next couple hours while people here help you.
> 
> ...


I think you’re too late. I hope the baby is not buried alive... if not then I’m so sorry for your loss o can’t even imagine. It’s so sad


----------



## Mandysaur (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Please tell me is he alive ??


So sorry for your loss


----------



## Beach_Bum (Feb 5, 2021)

This is a joke right? Of course he's dead. Wrong environment, wrong food. Sorry, if it's true, but I can't believe you're being serious.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

SoCalGreek said:


> I know you are feeling very worried. We will help you. Please don’t panic. We need information before anyone can answer the question of if he is alive. He might just be too cold. Do not rush to bury him.
> 
> *FIRST, put him in warm water with his head out of the water. Keep the water warm. Leave him there for the next couple hours while people here help you.
> 
> ...


He was a water turtle he was a/2 year old and I had him for 6-7 months 
He was eating the food in picture
Yes 3 days ago he was fine and I don't remember seeing him day before yesterday cause I was out and return home late night and yesterday noon I found him lying lifeless with shrunk eyes , a watery substance beneath him , his legs were in lock position and so rigid that if I pull them they may break , it became so light that like it was nothing in his shell I kept him for a day bt there was no movement


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Beach_Bum said:


> This is a joke right? Of course he's dead. Wrong environment, wrong food. Sorry, if it's true, but I can't believe you're being serious.


Yea bro I'm just a 17 year old kid and the environment I kept him in was right cause I settled it up using help from chrome


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

This food


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

SoCalGreek said:


> I know you are feeling very worried. We will help you. Please don’t panic. We need information before anyone can answer the question of if he is alive. He might just be too cold. Do not rush to bury him.
> 
> *FIRST, put him in warm water with his head out of the water. Keep the water warm. Leave him there for the next couple hours while people here help you.
> 
> ...


And wait he was not eating anything from past 1 month I even gave him lettuce/caterpillarbt he didn't eat it


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

@SoCalGreek


----------



## Debi B (Feb 5, 2021)

You should take him to someone who will tell you if he's a turtle or a tortoise. Sounds like responses on here identify him as a turtle. Also, check to see if there is a turtle/tortoise group near you. Yes, seriously! There is one where I live.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Debi B said:


> You should take him to someone who will tell you if he's a turtle or a tortoise. Sounds like responses on here identify him as a turtle. Also, check to see if there is a turtle/tortoise group near you. Yes, seriously! There is one where I live.


No I'm sure was a brown roofed turtle


----------



## tortiella (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Yea bro I'm just a 17 year old kid and the environment I kept him in was right cause I settled it up using help from chrome


Your age is not an excuse. Going on google for 5 minutes is not enough time to figure out how to take care of a living being. This death could have been avoided had you just spent more time researching and figuring out how to properly care for your turtle. I'm sorry for your loss, but it was absolutely due to improper husbandry. Please, before you get any kind of animal in the future, make sure you take your time looking for updated care information and ask questions.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

tortiella said:


> Dude, I'm 17. Your age is not an excuse. Going on google for 5 minutes is not enough time to figure out how to take care of a living being. This death could have been avoided had you just spent more time researching and figuring out how to properly care for your turtle. I'm sorry for your loss, but it was absolutely due to improper husbandry. Please, before you get any kind of animal in the future, make sure you take your time looking for updated care information and ask questions.


Hey I made the perfect place for for his living I spent my whole day playing with him there wasn't even a hour in which I didn't looked at him I gave him lettuce, peas, turtle food, caterpillar but he was not eating anything even tho I gave him food every day and tried to feed him with my hand . He used to stay in clean water for day and at night I took him our and placed him in a box . Changed his water every 2/3 hours kept him in sunlight and whan it was cold at night I covered is body with a warm clothes (his head was out ) it was just one day I didn't looked at him and ???


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Well thanks for the condolences 


tortiella said:


> Your age is not an excuse. Going on google for 5 minutes is not enough time to figure out how to take care of a living being. This death could have been avoided had you just spent more time researching and figuring out how to properly care for your turtle. I'm sorry for your loss, but it was absolutely due to improper husbandry. Please, before you get any kind of animal in the future, make sure you take your time looking for updated care information and ask questions.


----------



## J9inCT (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> The food we fed him had fish meat in it


When I had aquatic turtles, they only ate food floating in their swim area. Your description sounds like he has died. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Yep he also ate floating food after it became a bit soft thanks for your condolences


J9inCT said:


> When I had aquatic turtles, they only ate food floating in their swim area. Your description sounds like he has died. I'm so sorry.


----------



## SoCalGreek (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> @SoCalGreek


If you buried it 3 hours ago (as your post above says), it doesn’t matter now if he was alive. He’s definitely dead now. I’m sorry for your loss. 
Before you get any pet, it is essential that you do lots of research before bringing it home. You must have a clear plan of where it will live, what temperature, lights, and special care it needs and what it will eat based on its exact species. Different types of turtles and tortoises need very different things just like different types of birds.
Unless an animal is hibernating (and that is what research from experts says that it should do), there is no reason why it would be healthy for it to not eat for a month.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

> SoCalGreek said:
> 
> 
> > If you buried it 3 hours ago (as your post above says), it doesn’t matter now if he was alive. He’s definitely dead now. I’m sorry for your loss.
> ...


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for the support


----------



## oliviaabrah (Feb 5, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear about this tragic story. I find it very disheartening that your lack of knowledge regarding this species’ needs caused it to suffer and ultimately die. I really struggle to find sympathy for you, as the owner, considering how evident it was that you didn’t even know whether it was a tortoise or turtle. I understand that you tried your best, but it is very clear that this animal suffered unnecessarily. I hope that you never ever allow yourself to get an animal if this is the way you plan on “taking care” of them.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

oliviaabrah said:


> I am very sorry to hear about this tragic story. I find it very disheartening that your lack of knowledge regarding this species’ needs caused it to suffer and ultimately die. I really struggle to find sympathy for you, as the owner, considering how evident it was that you didn’t even know whether it was a tortoise or turtle. I understand that you tried your best, but it is very clear that this animal suffered unnecessarily. I hope that you never ever allow yourself to get an animal if this is the way you plan on “taking care” of them.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

So tell me what he needed @oliviaabrah


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Where I lacked when I went on a trip I even didn't left him home I took him with me i even paid a hotel worker to look out for him in every hour while I was out


----------



## oliviaabrah (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> So tell me what he needed @oliviaabrah



I wasn’t it’s owner! It’s ludicrous for you to even ask me such a thing! Especially considering the fact that you’re on a TORTOISE form. I know virtually nothing about turtles. But honestly, it doesn’t take a rocket scientist to Google the proper husbandry and care for this kind of turtle.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

oliviaabrah said:


> I wasn’t it’s owner! It’s ludicrous for you to even ask me such a thing! Especially considering the fact that you’re on a TORTOISE form. I know virtually nothing about turtles. But honestly, it doesn’t take a rocket scientist to Google the proper husbandry and care for this kind of turtle.


Read the message in screenshot and all I searched was from Google and did the same as on Google


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

@olivaabrah if you know that he suffered then tell me why did it suffer


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

@oliviaabrah


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

He is perfect in these images how do u know that he suffered


----------



## oliviaabrah (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> @olivaabrah if you know that he suffered then tell me why did it suffer



Listen. I’m not going to participate in your little debate about whether or not your pet suffered. You didn’t give it the environment nor the food it needed. It was likely dehydrated and died due to insufficient care. That in itself is neglect. You have nobody to blame but yourself.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

I just can accept that he suffered with me I spent my every single day with him read which food is best for him setted a perfect kind of environment he wanted kept him in water, sunlight daily covered him in a warm clothe during cold nights changed his water every 2-3 hours


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

oliviaabrah said:


> Listen. I’m not going to participate in your little debate about whether or not your pet suffered. You didn’t give it the environment nor the food it needed. It was likely dehydrated and died due to insufficient care. That in itself is neglect. You have nobody to blame but yourself.


What he needed if he was not eating lettuce, peas , caterpillar, turtle food , ?


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

How was he de hydrated he used to be in water and sunlight for whole day except nights 


oliviaabrah said:


> Listen. I’m not going to participate in your little debate about whether or not your pet suffered. You didn’t give it the environment nor the food it needed. It was likely dehydrated and died due to insufficient care. That in itself is neglect. You have nobody to blame but yourself.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

@oliviaabrah how in sufficient care used to spend my whole day with him there was not even a single hours that I neglected him


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> How was he de hydrated he used to be in water and sunlight for whole day except nights


As I researched on chrome


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

@oliviaabrah


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Need an answer


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2021)

There's a pretty nice pictorial on how to care for the Indian Roof Turtle on Youtube.com. Sorry, but I don't know how to copy the link from my Kindle. Maybe one of our members will find it for you.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> There's a pretty nice pictorial on how to care for the Indian Roof Turtle on Youtube.com. Sorry, but I don't know how to copy the link from my Kindle. Maybe one of our members will find it for you.


Yep I saw a vedio and cared for him in same way


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Bt I don't like how people blame me for his death completely even after I did so much for him people blame me I love him with my life took care of him in every way possible and they say he suffered and died because of me


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 5, 2021)

I know he is not in the states most likely but I was wondering if it’s even legal to keep Indian roof girls in the US and if so where can I get one Ha ha ha but I’m pretty sure it’s not legal


----------



## oliviaabrah (Feb 5, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I know he is not in the states most likely but I was wondering if it’s even legal to keep Indian roof girls in the US and if so where can I get one Ha ha ha but I’m pretty sure it’s not legal


It’s not. I was looking up the same thing.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm not from US in from INDIA


----------



## Cassierose5683 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> He was a water turtle he was a/2 year old and I had him for 6-7 months
> He was eating the food in picture
> Yes 3 days ago he was fine and I don't remember seeing him day before yesterday cause I was out and return home late night and yesterday noon I found him lying lifeless with shrunk eyes , a watery substance beneath him , his legs were in lock position and so rigid that if I pull them they may break , it became so light that like it was nothing in his shell I kept him for a day bt there was no movement





Nnnn said:


> Hey I made the perfect place for for his living I spent my whole day playing with him there wasn't even a hour in which I didn't looked at him I gave him lettuce, peas, turtle food, caterpillar but he was not eating anything even tho I gave him food every day and tried to feed him with my hand . He used to stay in clean water for day and at night I took him our and placed him in a box . Changed his water every 2/3 hours kept him in sunlight and whan it was cold at night I covered is body with a warm clothes (his head was out ) it was just one day I didn't looked at him and ???



Reptiles are really good at masking if they're ill so he probably wasn't good 3 days ago you just couldn't tell at that time it was most likely at the time he stopped eating when he fell ill maybe even before. It sounds like your setup was an outside pond instead of a tank inside but maybe not if you had to change the water so often instead of having a filter? Also turtles don't care about attention from you unless it's food they just want to be basking on a log in the sun, swimming in the water and eating. It sounds like you just didn't have proper living conditions and unfortunately he paid the price. Age is no excuse on your lack of research I'm sorry I don't mean to be so blunt but it's the truth I was a couple years older than you when I got my sulcata tortoise and I did my research before getting him and after. You should still do some research and figure out what you did wrong so in the future you'll know. I'm sorry for your loss tho just cause they aren't dogs or cats doesn't mean we don't get attached to them.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Cassierose5683 said:


> Reptiles are really good at masking if they're ill so he probably wasn't good 3 days ago you just couldn't tell at that time it was most likely at the time he stopped eating when he fell ill maybe even before. It sounds like your setup was an outside pond instead of a tank inside but maybe not if you had to change the water so often instead of having a filter? Also turtles don't care about attention from you unless it's food they just want to be basking on a log in the sun, swimming in the water and eating. It sounds like you just didn't have proper living conditions and unfortunately he paid the price. Age is no excuse on your lack of research I'm sorry I don't mean to be so blunt but it's the truth I was a couple years older than you when I got my sulcata tortoise and I did my research before getting him and after. You should still do some research and figure out what you did wrong so in the future you'll know. I'm sorry for your loss tho just cause they aren't dogs or cats doesn't mean we don't get attached to them.


No my set up was in a tank and he was perfectly fine even after not eating food and most of the time in a day he used to be in a tank in sunlight


----------



## Beach_Bum (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> I spent my whole day playing with him


It wasn't a dog or a cat. Animals like the one you had do not like contant handling or "playing." There's a whole list of things it appears you did wrong. It's not my job or anyone on this "Tortoise" forum (not Turtle) to educate you, sooth you, or tell you you did everything right by reading a post on google. It looks to me like you are just looking for attention. It's really quite sad actually. Please don't get another reptile (land or water based). If you must have a pet, get something that wants you to play with it, cuddle it, swaddle it, and can handle the steep learning curve you need in order to understand how to take care of an animal. I'm not engaging with you again on this.


----------



## Pamelaann (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> He used to be in water for more than 5 hrs a day


It looks like a water turtle for sure


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Beach_Bum said:


> It wasn't a dog or a cat. Animals like the one you had do not like contant handling or "playing." There's a whole list of things it appears you did wrong. It's not my job or anyone on this "Tortoise" forum (not Turtle) to educate you, sooth you, or tell you you did everything right by reading a post on google. It looks to me like you are just looking for attention. It's really quite sad actually. Please don't get another reptiple (land or water based). If you must have a pet, get something that wants you to play with it, cuddle it, swaddle it, and can handle the steep learning curve you need in order to understand how to take care of an animal. I'm not engaging with you again on this.


I didn't met playing fetch with him all day I ment I made him walk on a tilted plank and seeing him walk and swim in water quietly


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Pamelaann said:


> It looks like a water turtle for sure


Yep


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Beach_Bum said:


> It wasn't a dog or a cat. Animals like the one you had do not like contant handling or "playing." There's a whole list of things it appears you did wrong. It's not my job or anyone on this "Tortoise" forum (not Turtle) to educate you, sooth you, or tell you you did everything right by reading a post on google. It looks to me like you are just looking for attention. It's really quite sad actually. Please don't get another reptile (land or water based). If you must have a pet, get something that wants you to play with it, cuddle it, swaddle it, and can handle the steep learning curve you need in order to understand how to take care of an animal. I'm not engaging with you again on this.


I'm not doing it for attention ok


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Beach_Bum said:


> It wasn't a dog or a cat. Animals like the one you had do not like contant handling or "playing." There's a whole list of things it appears you did wrong. It's not my job or anyone on this "Tortoise" forum (not Turtle) to educate you, sooth you, or tell you you did everything right by reading a post on google. It looks to me like you are just looking for attention. It's really quite sad actually. Please don't get another reptile (land or water based). If you must have a pet, get something that wants you to play with it, cuddle it, swaddle it, and can handle the steep learning curve you need in order to understand how to take care of an animal. I'm not engaging with you again on this.


Wow what a man hes thinking that I cuddle my tortoise ? it was your fault u were not able to make right meaning of playing with him tell me who can cuddle a turtle and if you r so genious that u know the things I did wrong then why don't u tell it huh ? It's just your thinking that I need attention


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Wow what a man hes thinking that I cuddle my tortoise ? it was your fault u were not able to make right meaning of playing with him tell me who can cuddle a turtle and if you r so genious that u know the things I did wrong then why don't u tell it huh ? It's just your thinking that I need attention


I don't needed attention I needed some to inform me about him


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 5, 2021)

Ok I have read this whole conversation and you don’t want to here this and I am not trying to be mean but pretty much with everything you did to that poor turtle I am suppressed that it even lasted a day there are not many of these turtles in the world to the point you can not own them in most countries so next time at least find out if you are getting a turtle or a lizard you are posting on here so that means that you have no excuse you need to do your research


----------



## Marginated.Oakley (Feb 5, 2021)

The picture doesn’t look to great, did you notice anything wrong with him before today?


----------



## Cassierose5683 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> No my set up was in a tank and he was perfectly fine even after not eating food and most of the time in a day he used to be in a tank in sunlight



It wasn't fine if he died..


----------



## Jan A (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> I don't needed attention I needed some to inform me about him


Then why wait so long to come here & expect a forum for tortoise owners & breeders to help fix a turtle that's already dead or almost dead? You also gave the impression initially that your turtle was a tortoise.

I am sorry for your loss. You need time to mourn. Perhaps when you get some perspective & re-read this thread, you will see that members care about every owner's torts & turtles & we wish you had come to this forum sooner. 

But YOU were the owner & owning a pet comes with responsibilities. Learn from this lesson. That's what I'm saying to you because as good pet owners, we all have to learn everytime we lose a pet unexpectedly.


----------



## Cassierose5683 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> I don't needed attention I needed some to inform me about him



Just from what I've found online for you it might have been cause you were taking him out of the water at night some aquatic turtles depending on species sleep in the water coming up for air when needed and going back to sleep or they bury themselves in mud or sand underwater some do sleep half in half out. But I haven't owned an aquatic turtle myself so someone who has would probably be more help to figure out how/why he died.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Feb 5, 2021)

*There is a turtle section in the forums.*  

If you actually want helpful feedback so that your next turtle will thrive, then post your setup there, get opinions on your lights and food, and talk with other turtle owners.


----------



## Nandi (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Heres a pic of him before


From everything you have described and your photo, I think you have a dead AQUATIC TURTLE. Not a tortoise.


----------



## Edizzle888 (Feb 5, 2021)

This is weird. Yeah looks dead, dry, and stiff in that pic. But you have the best view of all. Doesn’t this turtle belong in the water 24-7? Your pic is blurry but looks like a soft shell turtle. IDK how you got your Info.


----------



## Aloysius Taschse (Feb 5, 2021)

My god this conversation has erupted. 6 pages in 2 days? Wow! Anyways, you have an aquatic turtle and hopefully you cared for it right. Talk to other owners. Just mourning about it won't help. Trust me, I know. Learn from your mistakes and do your best next time. If everyone is positive and patient with each other we might be able to find out what happened and how to prevent it from happening again. I'm very sorry for your loss and hopefully you had some good times together. 

If you do want help, please post pictures of the enclosure and aquatic turtle experts can help you out. Again, I'm very sorry for your loss. My sulcata tortoise Kiwi died a few weeks ago and I still think about her every day. ? 
Here are the steps we want to follow if we want to prevent this incident from reoccuring:

1. Identify the animal
2. Look at enclosure and diet
3. Identify the problem
4. Get better information

Hopefully this helps. One more time: I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Donna Albu (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks like a red eared slider - definitely a turtle, definitely needs water to soak and swim in. Get it turtle pellets, dried shrimp, etc. By the way, they hibernate. Prior to hibernating, they stop eating for a while. He may be still alive. Put him in a tank of water, keep the water fresh and clean, and leave him there. Arrange the tank so that he can climb out of the water when he wakes up, and can bask in the sun. Search on the forum for the care sheets on red eared sliders, and follow them carefully. By giving him dry tortoise food, he may have ended up bound up. Good luck, but do not bury him yet. He will probably sleep until the weather warms up.


----------



## HappyBlueberry (Feb 5, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> In morning I woke up and saw my tortoise with head out of shell eyes shrunken and legs in lock position and they were rigid and when I picked it up there was water like substance beneath him and was very light please let me know if my is dead please tell soo.


If the legs don’t retract when you poke it then it is unfortunate but your tortoise is in heaven.


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Cassierose5683 said:


> Just from what I've found online for you it might have been cause you were taking him out of the water at night some aquatic turtles depending on species sleep in the water coming up for air when needed and going back to sleep or they bury themselves in mud or sand underwater some do sleep half in half out. But I haven't owned an aquatic turtle myself so someone who has would probably be more help to figure out how/why he died.





Donna Albu said:


> Looks like a red eared slider - definitely a turtle, definitely needs water to soak and swim in. Get it turtle pellets, dried shrimp, etc. By the way, they hibernate. Prior to hibernating, they stop eating for a while. He may be still alive. Put him in a tank of water, keep the water fresh and clean, and leave him there. Arrange the tank so that he can climb out of the water when he wakes up, and can bask in the sun. Search on the forum for the care sheets on red eared sliders, and follow them carefully. By giving him dry tortoise food, he may have ended up bound up. Good luck, but do not bury him yet. He will probably sleep until the weather warms up.


Sry dude he was dead as there was a rotting smell coming from him


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

HappyBlueberry said:


> If the legs don’t retract when you poke it then it is unfortunate but your tortoise is in heaven.


??


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Aloysius Taschse said:


> My god this conversation has erupted. 6 pages in 2 days? Wow! Anyways, you have an aquatic turtle and hopefully you cared for it right. Talk to other owners. Just mourning about it won't help. Trust me, I know. Learn from your mistakes and do your best next time. If everyone is positive and patient with each other we might be able to find out what happened and how to prevent it from happening again. I'm very sorry for your loss and hopefully you had some good times together.
> 
> If you do want help, please post pictures of the enclosure and aquatic turtle experts can help you out. Again, I'm very sorry for your loss. My sulcata tortoise Kiwi died a few weeks ago and I still think about her every day. ?
> Here are the steps we want to follow if we want to prevent this incident from reoccuring:
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Donna Albu said:


> Looks like a red eared slider - definitely a turtle, definitely needs water to soak and swim in. Get it turtle pellets, dried shrimp, etc. By the way, they hibernate. Prior to hibernating, they stop eating for a while. He may be still alive. Put him in a tank of water, keep the water fresh and clean, and leave him there. Arrange the tank so that he can climb out of the water when he wakes up, and can bask in the sun. Search on the forum for the care sheets on red eared sliders, and follow them carefully. By giving him dry tortoise food, he may have ended up bound up. Good luck, but do not bury him yet. He will probably sleep until the weather warms up.





Edizzle888 said:


> This is weird. Yeah looks dead, dry, and stiff in that pic. But you have the best view of all. Doesn’t this turtle belong in the water 24-7? Your pic is blurry but looks like a soft shell turtle. IDK how you got your Info.


I took him out of water during nights


----------



## Nnnn (Feb 5, 2021)

Cassierose5683 said:


> Just from what I've found online for you it might have been cause you were taking him out of the water at night some aquatic turtles depending on species sleep in the water coming up for air when needed and going back to sleep or they bury themselves in mud or sand underwater some do sleep half in half out. But I haven't owned an aquatic turtle myself so someone who has would probably be more help to figure out how/why he died.


Bad very bad by me I shouldn't have taken him out at nights


----------



## Godfrey (Feb 5, 2021)

I can’t believe it if you have a turtle and think you have a tortoise, where did you get it? What research did you do before you got it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2021)

It's time for all of you to let it go. It's very sad that the turtle died and Nnnn is heartbroken to have lost the turtle.

I can't believe so many brand new members are jumping on this member. That's not the way we do things here. Ever hear of "be kind"?

EVERYONE: DROP IT!


----------



## brandocalrissian (Feb 6, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Hey I made the perfect place for for his living I spent my whole day playing with him there wasn't even a hour in which I didn't looked at him I gave him lettuce, peas, turtle food, caterpillar but he was not eating anything even tho I gave him food every day and tried to feed him with my hand . He used to stay in clean water for day and at night I took him our and placed him in a box . Changed his water every 2/3 hours kept him in sunlight and whan it was cold at night I covered is body with a warm clothes (his head was out ) it was just one day I didn't looked at him and ???


How much water was there in his outdoor enclosure? Do you have a picture of where he would go when he was outside? Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 6, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Where I lacked when I went on a trip I even didn't left him home I took him with me i even paid a hotel worker to look out for him in every hour while I was out


Yes, your turtle sounds deceased. I am sorry for the comments from some posters blaming it's death on you.
They are newcomers on TFO and evidently think they are on FB with their insults. I also think they evidently have not ever had a turtle die. It's very painful, and having you newbies attack him does not help at all. He does not need to hear that now, and condolences are what's needed now. Education on chelonia care comes later it certainly isn't any help now


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 6, 2021)

oliviaabrah said:


> Listen. I’m not going to participate in your little debate about whether or not your pet suffered. You didn’t give it the environment nor the food it needed. It was likely dehydrated and died due to insufficient care. That in itself is neglect. You have nobody to blame but yourself.


Stop NOW. You are too new and uneducated to make assumptions like that. You newcomers are WAY outa line. TFO is not about blame. It's about education, this is not FB, we do not accept such attacks here. This is seriously out of line.


----------



## Sue Ann (Feb 6, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> Bt he used to stay in water for long time a day


Why did you take him out of water since he used to be in water ?
I’m so sorry but he appears dead to me


----------



## Sue Ann (Feb 6, 2021)

Nnnn said:


> My heart just broke into a 1000 pieces ?


I’m so sorry ?


----------



## Sue Ann (Feb 6, 2021)

tortiella said:


> Your age is not an excuse. Going on google for 5 minutes is not enough time to figure out how to take care of a living being. This death could have been avoided had you just spent more time researching and figuring out how to properly care for your turtle. I'm sorry for your loss, but it was absolutely due to improper husbandry. Please, before you get any kind of animal in the future, make sure you take your time looking for updated care information and ask questions.


Not nice tortiella! We give help and advice here.


----------



## Sue Ann (Feb 6, 2021)

oliviaabrah said:


> I wasn’t it’s owner! It’s ludicrous for you to even ask me such a thing! Especially considering the fact that you’re on a TORTOISE form. I know virtually nothing about turtles. But honestly, it doesn’t take a rocket scientist to Google the proper husbandry and care for this kind of turtle.


Oliviasbrath how can you be so mean to someone? Many of our members have turtles ? as well as tortoise.
This is a place of support


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 6, 2021)

Stop! Everyone. You have been told by a moderator to stop. I am ashamed of all of you. Insults like that Grow the f up and shut up.


----------

